# Vail



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

My opinion: 

First day just do whatever if you want to hit mild stuff. More people on the front of the mountain. If you want steeper/better terrain on the front, stick near the Northwoods lift. You could also head over to the lift further to the left (can't remember what its called, furthest east you can go on the front). There are a couple blacks / blues over there. 

Next options are basically to go into any of the bowls on the back side of the mountain. Sun up and anything further east (China / Mongolia) bowls. 

Blue Sky (if there is snow) is the best bet, but I was there last weekend and the wind storms from a couple weeks ago basically blew all of the snow off of the ridgeline (under the chair) at the top of the blue sky peak/ridge. You should be able to still find some decent stuff in the trees, if it hasn't already been tracked out. 

Bars and what not... no idea.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail is a "mild" mountain. Seriously, you can go just about everywhere. They also groom the living shit out of it. So if the powder in the trees is not to your liking, it is almost always a quick escape to a well groomed masterpiece.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Won't be getting any of my stash areas but Kill is right. Unless you go out of bounds or out gates, the mountain is fairly mild for the most part

You can pretty much always find powder at Vail if you search hard enough


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Head to the backside, the bowls and tree riding are quite mellow for being a black diamond.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Pray for snow! I was there the past two days and it sucked donkey balls! It is bumpy, scoured, and thin. Blue sky was closed by 1, yesterday, and I didn't even try to venture over there today. Took one bowl run, today, and it was refrozen baked-goods. Yuk! If it does snow, get to the back and keep going left...China, Mongolia, and the Surface tow will do well for quite some time. If it doesn't snow...good luck. I was In Breck/Vail the past two weeks and the only days worth going out were right after it snowed. A lot of things are still questionable....(Imperial at Breck and Bluesky at Vail). Hell, I went to A-basin after a storm it it was worthless by 11:00 am.

As far as drinks....I went to Garfinkles when I was there. (Lionshead) Pretty Standards Apres with a few 3-dollar specials. I also heard Georges is a good option for a good meal....or Moe's for good BBQ and a PBR.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Pray for snow!


Looks bad for the next week and a half or so. Like, really bad. Dry and warm.


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Looks bad for the next week and a half or so. Like, really bad. Dry and warm.


This is the best news ever (insert heavy sarcasm tone). 

I'm going to Breckenridge the weekend of St Patty's day for my Bach party .........


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

sick... I guess it can't be worse then most of the slop I have ridden out east this season. Think its worth doing a cat trip given the on mountain conditions?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely looks like not much is going to happen here until maybe the middle of next week. In a way it's kind of a good thing for the backcountry, but with the lack of snow this season, it's a bummer too.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

SnowRock said:


> Any strong thoughts on apres spots to hit?


I had a good time at the Samana Lounge.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Definitely looks like not much is going to happen here until maybe the middle of next week. In a way it's kind of a good thing for the backcountry, but with the lack of snow this season, it's a bummer too.


Yeah we don't get in until Thursday... hoping something shapes up and looks like its a possibility, but either way will make the most of it.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SnowRock said:


> sick... I guess it can't be worse then most of the slop I have ridden out east this season. Think its worth doing a cat trip given the on mountain conditions?


Maybe mid-day when the snow is softy soft. What a fucking winter!


----------



## juniorlawrence (Jan 11, 2012)

SnowRock said:


> Headed for a buddy's bach party next week. I have never been... any recos on good approach in terms of tackling a mountain that size if you have 3 days of riding? Mixed group of mostly upper-intermediate and above skiers and riders. One or two are somewhat familiar with the mountain.
> 
> My preference would be to hit some milder stuff first before getting into the more challenging terrain to be had there (understanding the mountains rep for flatness by those in Co). I gather its blue sky and the bowls, but any specific thoughts would be appreciated. Also any tips on areas to avoid if the "group" wants to venture that way? ..especially for us boarders.
> 
> Any strong thoughts on apres spots to hit? I work in NYC (and lived there for 10 yrs) so I am used to being gouged, but will pay a premium for places with good vibes and good beers.


Just came back from Vail. A Bachelor party there will be sick. Just "try" to balance the drinking/boarding and bring a lot of 5 hour energy. I recommend hitting the bowls out back there are some blues and blacks out there and visually awesome/decent riding. 

Now to the drinking...bars...

The Red Lion (Very cool bar that is a little tight but has live music grab a large table there; great first place.)

The Club (Good 2nd spot for the night. Yes the place is called The Club; this place is much bigger and avg. age around 21-30ish but if you are older no worries. Place gets a little hot/super fun spot and tons of eye candy)

Garfinkels (this place is a good place to go right after boarding to grab bar food and cheap beers; not really a spot to hang out all night at)

*There is another club that has a downstairs venue that is right near The Red Lion; can't remember the name because when I got there I was already hammered. Across from there their is a pizza shop that has a downtstairs bar/dance floor that is kinda cool. 

Enjoy bro


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love how all the tourists (and most Denverites) talk about the Vail "back bowls" like they're some type of secret, exclusive place where the pinnacle of snowboarding is achieved. :laugh:

Oh, you went to Vail? Did you go to the BACK BOWLS??? They are soooooo awesome!!! :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The back bowls are funny, and definitely legendary. They are large though, and about as perfect as a bowl goes. I will say that during spring corn season, the Vail back bowls are second to none in Colorado for corn turns. They are absolutely glorious at that time of year. No place along the front range gets it as good as Vail does for spring conditions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Too bad Vail is often shutting down right during the peak harvest.

Well, maybe not peak, but still plenty of ears on the stalk.


----------



## juniorlawrence (Jan 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I love how all the tourists (and most Denverites) talk about the Vail "back bowls" like they're some type of secret, exclusive place where the pinnacle of snowboarding is achieved. :laugh:
> 
> Oh, you went to Vail? Did you go to the BACK BOWLS??? They are soooooo awesome!!! :laugh:


Who said they were "secret"?! To OP one thing I forgot to mention but this local reminded me of is that the locals seem to be arrogant when it comes to boarding/skiing. Not sure why though since the economy is support by tourists!!! :laugh:

-The Best Coast


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> sick... I guess it can't be worse then most of the slop I have ridden out east this season. Think its worth doing a cat trip given the on mountain conditions?


NO.

Unless you like core shots, grass riding and crust on dust. There are no secret stashes of snow anywhere and there are not going to be. If your lucky the whole mountain will have not slid off by the time u get here.

There is plenty of open groomed terrain, but its been a shit year, its warm now, warm in the forecast with no snow. U may get a storm but its not going to change the reality.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

juniorlawrence said:


> Who said they were "secret"?! To OP one thing I forgot to mention but this local reminded me of is that the locals seem to be arrogant when it comes to boarding/skiing. Not sure why though since the economy is support by tourists!!! :laugh:
> 
> -The Best Coast


I live in the foothills west of Denver, close enough to work down in the shitfest, but far enough away to forget it exists.

My livelihood has nothing to do with you tourists, so fuck you guys. :cheeky4:


----------



## juniorlawrence (Jan 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I live in the foothills west of Denver, close enough to work down in the shitfest, but far enough away to forget it exists.
> 
> My livelihood has nothing to do with you tourists, so fuck you guys. :cheeky4:


Maybe not directly; but indirectly we do 

Tourism Pays for Denver
Denver visitors stimulate the local economy and benefit: hotels, meeting facilities, attractions, restaurants, cultural institutions, tour companies, transportation providers, local farmers and countless other businesses.


Denver had a record 12.7 million total overnight visitors in 2010, up 5% over 12.1 million in 2009.
Denver visitors generated a total of $3 billion in spending in 2010, up from $2.8 billion in 2009.
Tourism supports nearly 50,000 jobs in Denver.
Tourism saves every Denver household $395 a year in taxes; this is the amount of tax dollars every household would have to pay if not for the more than $750 million in taxes paid annually by visitors.
Lodging expenditures in 2010 accounted for $921 million in visitor spending, while visitors spent an additional $668 million in Denver's food and beverage establishments.
Visitor expenditures on Denver transportation including gas and car rentals totaled $664 million in 2010, and purchases at retail stores totaled approximately $456 million.
Vacationers and business visitors spent $285 million last year at Denver's paid attractions and on other recreational and sightseeing activities.
The "value" of people who visit Denver and stay in commercial accommodations isn't limited to just the amount they spend on accommodations. As the Bureau has observed for many years, these people also spend much more on other things than people staying with friends and relatives or in non-commercial accommodations.

Tourism is the second largest industry in the State of Colorado. Visitors stimulate the local economy and benefit hotels, meeting facilities, attractions, restaurants, cultural institutions, tour companies, transportation providers, local farmers and countless other businesses.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Denver tourism is not tied to ski area tourism all that much. Most of Denver tourism has to do with the convention center, and the city itself. People going on ski vacations spend some incidental money at the Airport, which is Denver. So that definitely effects the bottom line there. Otherwise, they rent a car, hop a van, whatever and spend their money in the mountains. 

Tourism is big in Colorado no doubt and it drives that part of the industry. That is the same for a lot of states though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

juniorlawrence said:


> Maybe not directly; but indirectly we do
> 
> Tourism Pays for Denver
> Denver visitors stimulate the local economy and benefit: hotels, meeting facilities, attractions, restaurants, cultural institutions, tour companies, transportation providers, local farmers and countless other businesses.
> ...


Trust me dude, my job isn't impacted by tourism in the least.

Obnoxious tourists and Denverites will almost certainly eventually drive me out of CO, or at least the Front Range. Currently looking hard at Montana.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Montana, even more tourist reliant.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've just come to accept that if you live anywhere worth living, you're gonna have to deal with tourists. It just seems that CO draws the most obnoxious ones.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

juniorlawrence said:


> Who said they were "secret"?! To OP one thing I forgot to mention but this local reminded me of is that the locals seem to be arrogant when it comes to boarding/skiing. Not sure why though since the economy is support by tourists!!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> -The Best Coast


Your are an idiot.... the true locals are the friendliest of people. The second home owner multi millionaires/billionaires can absolutely be dicks. Typically the biggest dickheads are the out of town douche bags like you. 

If they are arrogant its probably in response to you being slightly retarded.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> The back bowls are funny, and definitely legendary. They are large though, and about as perfect as a bowl goes. I will say that during spring corn season, the Vail back bowls are second to none in Colorado for corn turns. They are absolutely glorious at that time of year. No place along the front range gets it as good as Vail does for spring conditions.


I plan to hike up the front and ride down the back a couple times this year. It will be an all day event but should be fun. I t takes just under 2the hours to take a conservative route up the front. I'm guessing the same for the back.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow.. didn't think this thread would end up in a back and forth about the impact of tourism on local economies... I think the low snow year is really taking its toll!



snowklinger said:


> NO.
> Unless you like core shots, grass riding and crust on dust. There are no secret stashes of snow anywhere and there are not going to be. If your lucky the whole mountain will have not slid off by the time u get here.


As amazing as this sounds(S/f) I think we will likely pass on the Cat then. Thanks for the heads up.. is it really dust season already?



snowklinger said:


> U may get a storm but its not going to change the reality.


I am probably mostly wishing this, but it does look like we could see some action by the weekend if things go right, which they wont. Looks like the high pressure breaks down some and maybe we get something from the gulf low carving south a bit.. or at least a better shot as things change? http://www.weatherbank.com/free/grafx/jsnh.gif

Thanks others for various tidbits and info. Im excited to see Vail and I probably would not have headed there ever if it wasn't for this bach party. I am not sure we would have had much luck most places this year.. my buddy and i tried to push the group towards Jackson but they wanted a bit more nightlife and we have people coming in form everywhere so the groom thought my suggestion of Aspen would be harder to get people too.. so Vail it is. I will make it work.. anyway you slice it, a day on the snow is better than a day sitting in my office... plus we have NCAA tourney kicking off so plenty to watch when we get off the mountain.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> ... is it really dust season already?


Yea since like the 3rd week in October. 

Was looking at the concrete lift pole anchors going up at Loveland yesterday.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I really wish I wasn't locked into a pricey condo with a group right now.. Cascades and Sierras look like they will get lit up nicely this week and into the weekend for the Sierras. Based on my "I'm not a weatherman but I slept at a Holiday Inn" analysis, seems like the Low will lose steam as as it heads east over the Wasatch.

The GFS model still looks somewhat promising so maybe a Friday with deck drinking and goggle tanning and some light snow/building Saturday and a lil sumpin' sumpin' Sunday/Monday??? one can hope.. hard to tell since it looks like its going to be another one of those cut offs.


----------

